
NRF52 Debug Resurrection (Approtect Bypass) Part 2 - cvs268
https://limitedresults.com/2020/06/nrf52-debug-resurrection-approtect-bypass-part-2/
======
cvs268
Part1... [https://limitedresults.com/2020/06/nrf52-debug-
resurrection-...](https://limitedresults.com/2020/06/nrf52-debug-resurrection-
approtect-bypass/)

...and the related discussion on HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23485711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23485711)

------
cvs268
Nordic Semi seems to been handling it somewhat decently now, by acknowledging
the flaw officially.

[https://infocenter.nordicsemi.com/pdf/in_133_v1.0.pdf](https://infocenter.nordicsemi.com/pdf/in_133_v1.0.pdf)

